# Doctor in Kavos



## hellytelly (May 26, 2011)

Hi there

I am a TV producer and I am working for Channel 4 on making a programme about medical services that support British tourists overseas. This is part of a season of programmes about medics but it's the only programme that will be based overseas.

We would like to make this programme in Corfu. We have the support of the relevant Greek authorities for this project and are in the early planning stages. I am now very keen to try and speak to private doctors and medical centres based in the main tourist hub of Kavos.

Since the season hasn't really yet begun I appreciate that perhaps some of the medical centres have yet to open. I am keen to try and speak to all the medical centres/docs in the Kavos area about the project to explore whether they might be interested in collaborating with RDF television on this project. This is in no way an investigative documentary, it's simply an observational documentary following the work of doctors in a resort popular with British tourists.

If you think you can help I would be most grateful. I can't seem to track down any numbers on the Greek Yellow Pages. I have managed to get a few numbers from recommendations but I just want to make sure I'm getting the full picture of services in the area.

I will of course be going to Corfu soon to have meetings with key people, but I need to try and do as much research over the phone from the UK before I come.

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks!

Helen 
00 44 207 013 4569


----------



## jacquis25100 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Channel 4 programme*



hellytelly said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a TV producer and I am working for Channel 4 on making a programme about medical services that support British tourists overseas. This is part of a season of programmes about medics but it's the only programme that will be based overseas.
> 
> ...


Hi Helen
Try posting on a Corfu Forum website for a prompt reply one such as 
http://www.agni.gr many knowledgable expats and locals use this site.
Hope this is of use to you
Kind Regards
Jacqui


----------

